# Sammlung von Fragen zum Anpflanzen



## Latom (18. September 2008)

Hallo erstmal.

Des wenige was mich bei WAR bis jetzt stört ist zum Großteil die mangelnde Informationen zu den craftberufen oder mangelnde Informationen dazu wo man sich diese einholen kann wenn irgendwo vorhanden.

Deshalb haben sich bei mir im Laufe des Spielens ein paar Fragen aufgeworfen. 
1. Was bewirken Erde, Gießkanne und Dünger GENAU.
Also sie verkürzen die einzelnen Wachstumsphasen, aber erhöhen sie z.b die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer gelungenen Ernte?
Verbessert Dünger die Qualität der Ernte oder gar die Menge?

2. Gibt es eine deutsche Datenbank wo man schauen kann aus welchem Samen/sporen welches Kraut geerntet wird, und wo man eben dann diese auch herbekommt?


----------



## GrafvonRotz (18. September 2008)

Der Dünger verbessert das Ergebnis der Pflanze. Jeder Dünger erhöht die Chance auf einen herausragenden Erfolg. 
So habe ich gestern mit dem geronnen Blut aus einem Diebessamen seltene Pflanzen gewonnen die ich mit gebackenem Blut sonst nicht hinbekommen habe. Meistens sorgt der Dünger aber bei mir nur dafür das ich den Samen zurückbekomme oder einen vergleichbaren Samen.

Was ich genau mit dem Wasser machen kann muss ich noch rauskriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulyssis (18. September 2008)

Erhöht die Chance auf "besondere" Resultate. Hatte mal eine Zutat für Farbherstellung bekommen. Also erhöht die Verwendung von "Hilfsmitteln" die Chance auf solche Sachen, wie es jemand weiter oben bereits erwähnte.

Regards,

Uly


----------



## - Spoodnic - (19. September 2008)

Ulyssis schrieb:


> Erhöht die Chance auf "besondere" Resultate. Hatte mal eine Zutat für Farbherstellung bekommen. Also erhöht die Verwendung von "Hilfsmitteln" die Chance auf solche Sachen, wie es jemand weiter oben bereits erwähnte.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Uly




Hab ich gestern hier irgendwo gefunden:

http://dndkiel.dn.funpic.de/war/crafting_anpflanzen.html

Gruß Spoodnic


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (20. September 2008)

Gibt es zufällig irgendwo eine Karte/Liste auf der alle Lehrer verzeichnet sind? Ich möchte mit meinem Hexenjäger(Lvl 6) gerne Anpflanzen erlernen um meinen Pharmazieberuf zu unterstützen, aber ich finde den Lehrer dazu einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, ich hab ihn gefunden


----------



## sno0zy (20. September 2008)

ich stecke total auf der fertigkeitsstufe 36 fest. kriege mit den lvl 25 samen iWie nich so oft skillpunkte dazu und die anzeige ist auch total verbuggt - da steht nichtmal was für nen skill ich habe, nur ganz kurz wenn ich aufsteige. meine bank ist schon gut gefüllt mit 50er und 75er samen aber die kann ich ja nich verwursten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so und nun zu meiner frage: steigern höherstufige wasserkannen, dünger etc die wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen skillpunkt oder reichen da die teile vom händler? wie skillt ihr den beruf? wollte den ja eigentlich beim leveln direkt mitskillen aber dazu muss ich erstmal auf die blöde 50er fertigkeitsstufe kommen


----------



## Solace (21. September 2008)

Dark_Lord91 schrieb:


> Gibt es zufällig irgendwo eine Karte/Liste auf der alle Lehrer verzeichnet sind? Ich möchte mit meinem Hexenjäger(Lvl 6) gerne Anpflanzen erlernen um meinen Pharmazieberuf zu unterstützen, aber ich finde den Lehrer dazu einfach nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für diejenigen welche noch ihre Craft-Trainer suchen - in der Stadt des 2.Kapitels (egal welche Rasse) findet man alle Trainer.




sno0zy schrieb:


> ich stecke total auf der fertigkeitsstufe 36 fest. kriege mit den lvl 25 samen iWie nich so oft skillpunkte dazu und die anzeige ist auch total verbuggt - da steht nichtmal was für nen skill ich habe, nur ganz kurz wenn ich aufsteige. meine bank ist schon gut gefüllt mit 50er und 75er samen aber die kann ich ja nich verwursten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lvl12, Anpflanzskill 80irgendwas. Höherstufige Wasserkannen oder Dünger hab ich noch kein Händler gefunden welcher hatte.
Da das Zeug nicht teuer ist (zumindest auf der Stufe), kannste problemlos die 25er Sachen vom Händler gleich im 20er Pack kaufen und verbasteln bis über Skill 50 bist - Kostenpunkt paar Silber.
Das mit der Skillanzeige ist wohl noch ein kleinerer Bug - da aber bei jedem Skillaufstieg eine grosse gelbe Meldung quer über den Bildschirm kriegst, sollte das auch nicht so'n Problem sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (21. September 2008)

ich habe ein problem und zwar habe ich anbauen auf 50 (mit großem zeitaufwand weil ich nicht auf 50 kam bevor ich aus dem t1 gebiet raus kam und danach hatte ich echte drop probelme die sachen bis 50 zu beschaffen)

gibt es irgendwo händler die 25 samen verkaufen ? bzw auch höhere ?


----------



## sno0zy (21. September 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> lvl12, Anpflanzskill 80irgendwas. Höherstufige Wasserkannen oder Dünger hab ich noch kein Händler gefunden welcher hatte.
> Da das Zeug nicht teuer ist (zumindest auf der Stufe), kannste problemlos die 25er Sachen vom Händler gleich im 20er Pack kaufen und verbasteln bis über Skill 50 bist - Kostenpunkt paar Silber.
> Das mit der Skillanzeige ist wohl noch ein kleinerer Bug - da aber bei jedem Skillaufstieg eine grosse gelbe Meldung quer über den Bildschirm kriegst, sollte das auch nicht so'n Problem sein.
> 
> ...



der händler verkauft doch nur lvl1 sachen... bis auf den behälter für lvl 25 pharma hab ich sonst nichts höherstufiges gesehen. ich meine geld ist hier nicht das problem


----------



## Solace (21. September 2008)

sno0zy schrieb:


> der händler verkauft doch nur lvl1 sachen... bis auf den behälter für lvl 25 pharma hab ich sonst nichts höherstufiges gesehen. ich meine geld ist hier nicht das problem


Korrekt. War schon spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher (25. September 2008)

habe das selbe problem,

hänge mit Anpflanzen auf stufe 42. Mit level 1 samen bekomm ich den skill nicht mehr höher.

im ah auf huss werden auch keine level 25 samen angeboten

falls mir keiner von euch sagen kann das es noch irgendwo einen händler mit besseren zutaten gibt, dann bleibt
mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als ins vohergehende gebiet zu gehen und die sachen zu farmen.


----------



## Halwin (25. September 2008)

reicht es eine besondere Komponente zu benutzen, damit man ein "aussergewöhnliches" Endprodukt erntet oder müssen alle drei eingesetzten Komponenten hochwertig sein?


----------



## Uwanok (25. September 2008)

solltet ihr vor der stufe 50 hängenbleiben und kommt nicht weiter-rennt einfach zu einem eroberten Schlachfeldturm.
Der dortige Boss gibt euch ein Buff was eure Skillfertigkeit um 10 erhöht-zumit könnt ihr dann auch die 50 Samen anpflanzen und habt in dem Moment auch noch 2 Anpflanzplätze.
Da geht das ganze noch schneller.
gilt übrigens auch wenn man vor 75 hängenbleibt ;-)
gibt zwei Türme-einer gibt einen heilbuff-der andere ein Skillbuff

Gruss und viel Erfolg


----------



## Deathcrusher (25. September 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, dank dir hab ich jetzt Anpflanzen und Pharmazie auf über 50 brigen können.

Bei drei Kampangen steht die Chance zumindest gut das sich immer einer der Händler Türme in der Hand der jeweiligen Fraktion befindet.


----------



## Feuroga (26. September 2008)

- schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern hier irgendwo gefunden:
> 
> http://dndkiel.dn.funpic.de/war/crafting_anpflanzen.html
> 
> Gruß Spoodnic



Habe diese Seite mit Interesse gelesen. Weil ich natürlich auch immer sehr neugierig bin habe ich in den letzten Tagen sehr viel angepflanzt um noch mehr Informationen bezüglich der Herstellung von Farben zu erhalten. 
Habe aber leider nur eine Farbe heraus finden können. Wobei ich mir auch leider nicht gemerkt habe wie genau ich das jetzt gemacht habe. 
Was ich weiß war das es ein "rundblättriger Schwarzstengel-Samen" war (Anpflanzen Level 75) und ich meine ich hätte eine bessere Erde genommen. Eventuell auch noch besseren Nährstoff.. aber 100%ig sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Heraus kam dabei "Harziges braunes Extrakt" (Pharmazie Level 11) welches ich durch Pharmazie in "Branntbraun" (rötliches Braun) wandeln konnte.


----------



## Dadeldi (27. September 2008)

Meine Erfolge mit besserer Erde, Wasser und Dünger bestand bisher darin das ich je nach wert der Komponenten (Erde, Wasser und Dünger) zum Teil bis zu 4 Samen zurückbekam und einmal ein Farbdings mit dem ich Farbe craften konnte. Ich bin jetzt mit allem um Skill 95 rum und mein einziges Problem besteht darin gute Erde, Wasser und Dünger zu bekommen ohne mich damit im AH ruinieren zu müssen :-) Ich hab zwar einen zweiten Char mit dem ich Schlachterei und einen dritten mit dem ich plündern betreibe aber igendwie kakt es mich an 3 Chars hochzuziehen nur damit ich ein super crafte werde :-) Werde mir wohl oder übel die Komponenten kaufen müssen.
Was auch mir fehlt ist die richtige auskunft bzw welchen Dünger zu welcher Pflanze, welchen Samen mit welchen Zutaten usw. aber ich denke da wir die erste Generation von WAR Spieler sind ist es an uns dies alles rauszufinden, ich schreib mir alles penibel genau auf (is zwar mühsam) und hoffe irgendwann meine Resultate mit Euch teilen zu können.

Gruss Dadeldi


----------



## Feuroga (27. September 2008)

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt zu machen. Das wäre aber echt eine harte Arbeit wenn man das wirklich komplett genau machen würde. Also jeden Samen den es gibt mit allen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Erde, des Wassers und des Nährstoffes und dessen Resultate aufzuschreiben. Mein Freund beschwert sich ja jetzt schon immer das ich so viel Zeit mit Anpflanzen verbrauche XD


----------



## roflaa (6. Oktober 2008)

also ich habe nun anpflazen skill 198. aus meiner erfahrung und vielen versuchen kann ich nur volgendes sagen, die art oder das level der zutaten (erde, wasser, nährstoffe) ändern nicht das ergebnis was aus dem korn herauskommt. was man damit bewirkt ist:
1) verkürzung der anpflanzzeiten
2) erhöhung der chancen das man das korn wieder bekommt
3) erhöhte chance auf zusätzliche ernte (farbengundstoffe, bindemittel, sonst. pharmazie zusatzstoffe)


gruß rof


----------



## Feuroga (6. Oktober 2008)

Das gleiche ist mir quasi auch aufgefallen. Aber generell kann man sagen das man auch mit der stinknormalen Erde etc. die man beim Händler kaufen kann, besondere Ergebnisse erzielen kann. Ich hatte schonmal das ich einen Samen gepflanzt habe und die normale Erde, normales Wasser und den normalen Nährstoff verwendet habe und habe ein Kraut, ein Harz und einen Samen bekommen. Die Chance das es passiert ist aber bei besserer Erde etc. einfach höher. Ich habe nun auch schon ein paar mal Farbextrakte bekommen nur mit den Standard "Zutaten". 

Zusätzlich habe ich eine Theorie entwickelt dass die Farbextrakte nur bei den seltenen (also die mit der grünen Schrift) Samen raus kommen (25,75,125 usw) und dann pro Stufe auch nur ein Extrakt. Bei 25 das Extrakt für Gelb, bei 75 das Extrakt für Branntbraun, bei 125 das Extrakt für Seegardistenblau und bei 175 (ich denke das wird die nächste Seltenheitsstufe sein) bin ich leider noch nicht angekommen. Also zumindest hatte ich meine Extrakte nur aus grünen Samen raus bekommen und nicht aus weißen.


----------



## acidbeat (11. Oktober 2008)

mit den Samen hängt die Farbe net zusammen , ich hatte zwischen ca. skill 90 und 150 4mal farbe von rot bis grün und braun . 

Need Black 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

und danke an alle vor mir für die netten auskünfte .


----------



## Korísh (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo habe ne Frage zum Anpflanzen:


- Wann haben die "Benötigt Anfplanzen 1" Werkzeuge (sprich Gießkanne, Blut, etc) ausgedient, wann sollte ich die wechseln?

- Wo krieg ich 25er Samen her? Also in welchem Gebiet?




Antwort wäre super,


lg

David


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. Dezember 2008)

Korísh schrieb:


> Hallo habe ne Frage zum Anpflanzen:
> 
> 
> - Wo krieg ich 25er Samen her? Also in welchem Gebiet?



25er Planzensamen habe ich meist mit Lev. 10 Charakteren gesammelt. Also so Ende T1, Anfang T2. 25-50 War aus meiner Sicht der schrierigste Bereich beim Anpflanzen, speziell ab 45 mußte ich irgendwann die best mögliche Erde und das best mögliche Wasser benutzen, um mühsam den Aufstieg auf 50 zu schaffen.


----------



## Korísh (1. Dezember 2008)

Okay cool danke, 

wo krieg ich denn ne bessere Kanne her? 

Nur als reward bei PQs oder wie?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (2. Dezember 2008)

Korísh schrieb:


> Okay cool danke,
> 
> wo krieg ich denn ne bessere Kanne her?
> 
> Nur als reward bei PQs oder wie?



Kannen bekommt man durch den Plünderberuf. Ich arbeite meinem Pflanzer mit mehreren Twinks zu, die alle verschiedenen Sammelberufe haben.
Erde = Plündern od Schlachten (gerade keine Ahnung)
Kanne = Plündern
Nährstoff = Schlachten

[edit] Gestern habe ich übrigens auch mit meinem Lev 5 Twink 25er Pflanzensamen gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schädelaffe (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Bin nicht sicher, ob es bereits mal erwähnt wurde: Die Samen, die man für die wiederholbaren Quests bekommt sind zwar zeitaufwendig, jedoch sehr haltbar. 

Soll Heißen, dass es von Kor zu Pflanze mit den lvl1 Zutaten 11 Minuten braucht, aber fast jedes Mal ein neuer Sdamen entsteht. Ideal zum hochskillen während dem Level. Habe bei einen Sigmarpriester begonnen, dem ich von main die Samen geschickt habe. Ab lvl 50 nur mit diesen geskillt und bis 200 gekommen bis ich den Sigmarpriester mit lvl 10 als Bankchar vorm ah abgestellt habe. (lvl 50 2 gleichzeitig; 100 3; 150 4 Hab erst auf Stufe 185 eine  150iger Samen verloren. 

Mfg Schädelaffe


----------

